# Making friends in Cairo



## MotazMegid (May 3, 2013)

So I'm an Alexandrian born and raised and I've been living off-shore in the red sea for the past 3 years (I worked on an oil rig). now I've just moved to Cairo as I'm starting a new job an I'm trying to settle down and start socializing and making friends.

I'm just wondering whats the best way to get to know nice people and experience the good side of Cairo knowing that I'm not much into bars and clubbing .. any help?!


----------

